# Shimano reel range... does anybody know the differences?



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at investing in a small (1000-1500) size reel for some bream work (plastics). I'm leaning towards a Shimano as I have always used them and have been very happy with them.

My issue is there are so many different models! Sienna, Sedona, Symetre, Aerex etc... Does anyone know the differences between the lower end (less than $200) jobs? Any recommendations on what is best?

Surely the differences between the reels below $200 could not be that large? Has Shimano gone mad by having so many?

Your thoughts will be appreciated.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Daiwa exceller 1500 on special at motackle this weekend 
Although, I'm shying away from Daiwa at the moment as it has taken over 3 weeks to get a new bail arm so far.


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Al - lost a rod and reel recently out of a rear rod holder - a VERY sad experience......  
It was a Shimano and I was considering replacing it with another of lesser value.
From what I discovered (my opinion ONLY), it seemed the Symetre was reasonable bang for bucks at just a little over the 100 mark.
If you are prepared to leap a couple of levels - maybe the Stradic is good at just a little over the 200 mark.
I mumbled the same thing as yourself, re the myriad of models - so I emailed them for a catalogue - which arrived very quickly.
The Shimano site will give you most of the details as well........


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

If its main purpose will be bream,Flathead,and other estuary fish. The Symetre will serve you well i have had one for the last 3 years and never had a problem and it has had lots of use.joe


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Alster

I use several Shimano threadline reels but I certainly wouldn't pay more than about $70 for one. I have a Slade 1000FB ($49) which has taken a beating, caught hundreds of estuary fish and is still going strong. My main requirement is that the drag be very good, as I fish light line. I also have 2 Slade 4000FB ($49 each) and a Sienna 4000 ($53 in singapore). These larger reels are used for fishing SPs for snapper and sweetlip on our offshore reefs and also for casting slugs for tuna, mackerel, etc. They're all very good reels as long as they are used properly.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yeah i too am confused, have only ever owned one shimano, a symetre and it is a delight to use just over a 100 bucks.


----------



## sustain (Mar 1, 2008)

hi mate,
my opion is that u buy the best u can afford. The further up the reel range, u get more features. Especially if you want to use light lines and light sticks. Eg the stradic has super slow oscilation which helps with reduced wind knots long accurate casts. I personally own 3 sustains and bought my first 7 years ago and it is as good as the day i bought it. It's been swimming many atime in the yak and i cannot fault it. These higher end reels have a better grade bodyy on them and do not flex under pressure of a fight which keeps the drive train in perfect alignment and u get less wear and tear therfore will last longer. ARB bearings give u a smoother longer wearing bearings. These reels also have a maintenanceport for easy accees to internals for oiling up. 
I also have a daiwa sol 3000 and capricorn 1500. Both a delight but like one other member mentioned Daiwa after sales service is not as good as Shimano in my experience. One advantage daiwa has is the washable design which is great as a yak fisherman as any salt water that runs over the reel will drip out the drain holes and when you get home u can screw the drag down and rinse in cold water to give it a good flush out. 
another important factor to consider when choosing a reel for yak fishing is a waterproof drag, as this lessens the chance of the drag sticking during a fight which could be crucial on 45lb line.
All the best in your hunt and show us a photo of your first catch with the new piece of hardware
Cheers
Darren
Sustain


----------



## TROJAN (Jan 2, 2009)

The information the guys have given you is very valuable.

I use to work as the Warehouse Manager for Shimano Fishing (Dunphy Sports Fishing Imports). The reason they have so many reels is simply meeting the needs of different applications of a diverse range of fishing in Australia and New Zealand, and sales of course. The larger range of reels, the more sales!!!!

You pay for quality, the more expensive the reel the better quality, better smoother drag system/waterproof, better construction, more ball bearings ect.

Shimano & Daiwa make sensational reels, if your confused give their customer service a call and ask some questions like "What reel would suit the type of fishing your going to be doing, example fishing with soft plastics and trolling, bait fishing ect?"

"What type of fish are going to be targeting?"

It all comes down to dollars $$$$ what you can afford.

Shimano's phone number 02 9526 2144 and also give Daiwa a ring. You can always ask these questions in your local tackle store. Lee Raynor use to work at Shimano with me, he ownes a tackle store somewhere down in Victoria I was told. Tell him I sent ya and that I said he will look afta ya!!!

Regard

Gerard


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice fellas. It helped to clear things up a bit and it's always good to ask you peers for their advice based on experience.

However, through the forum I saw Breambuster13 selling a Shimano Stradic 2500FI so I snavelled it for $130... complete with 2 spools, one with 6lb fireline and the other spooled with 4lb Vanish. It's in good nick... he obviously looked after his equipment. I have heard good things about the Stradic so looking forward to having a crack with it. I just have to get a replacement spring for the bail arm.

This is worth noting too as often good service is not reported... I phoned Shimano and asked for a replacement spring and also a new "drag ticker" for the spool. They were so easy to deal with and are posting the parts out to me free of charge! How good is that service! Thanks guys!

Anyway guys, thanks again for your input... It is much appreciated.

Cheers,

Al


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Lucky you, I could not get them to answer the phone or return my calls so I've had to go through a local tackle shop.
Better than Daiwa though, 5 weeks and I'm still waiting for my new bail arm.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Waiting 5 weeks for a bail arm is not right. You would think they'd keep that type of part in stock.

I had to leave amessage with them but they returned my call within 10 minutes. I was surprised but impressed. It's the little things that make service memorable.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good service always goes a long way towards sales!


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

for the <$200 range the symetre is definitely the way to go!
They are a fantastic little reel and have the best drag system of the lot. I have a 2500 and a 4000 and both have never failed me.


----------

